# DISH Delivers Super Bowl in HD



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DISH will air ABC's high def broadcast of Super Bowl XL to HD-enabled customers in 10 cities where the network owns and operates a local broadcast station. Those cities are Chicago; Flint, Mich.; Fresno, Calif.; Houston; Los Angeles; New York; Philadelphia; Raleigh-Durham, N.C.; San Francisco and Toledo, Ohio.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

mpeg2 or mpeg4? I assume mpeg2. By HD-enabled customers, does that mean subscribed to the HD pak? Or just have a HD capable receiver?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I would assume MPEG2 since that is the way they said they were going to do the Olympics. Besides, I don't think anything is active yet in MPEG4.


----------



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

what if you live in white area and qualify for ABC, would I get the HD feed


----------



## J.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

that's bull crap, what about Pittsburgh......

were in the damn thing!!!!!!!


JJ in Pittsburgh...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

marty43 said:


> what if you live in white area and qualify for ABC, would I get the HD feed


If you are not in the markets listed, it will not be available.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

It is not Dish fault as they need a waiver from your local station in order to rebroadcast the Superbowl to you. Dish got this waver for the stations that ABC owns. Check with you local ABC affilate to see if they will give DISH a waver.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

J.J. said:


> that's bull crap, what about Pittsburgh......
> 
> were in the damn thing!!!!!!!
> 
> JJ in Pittsburgh...


So is Seattle, but their ABC affiliate is not owned or operated by ABC either.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

What about distant markets?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> It is not Dish fault as they need a waiver from your local station in order to rebroadcast the Superbowl to you. Dish got this waver for the stations that ABC owns. Check with you local ABC affilate to see if they will give DISH a waver.


It most likely would have to be a blanket waiver for the entire market as I doubt that E* will be interested in processing individual waivers for this one-day event.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> What about distant markets?


The list of markets is in the story. No other markets are likely to be considered.


----------



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> DISH will air ABC's high def broadcast of Super Bowl XL to HD-enabled customers in 10 cities where the network owns and operates a local broadcast station. Those cities are Chicago; Flint, Mich.; Fresno, Calif.; Houston; Los Angeles; New York; Philadelphia; Raleigh-Durham, N.C.; San Francisco and Toledo, Ohio.
> 
> http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


I think it is a crime that all Dish customers that have HD cannot receive the Super Bowl in HD. What is the use to have HD if availability to HD is controled by the networks. I thought the public controlled the airwaves, Ha Ha, that is a joke. Another case of Dish customers getting shafted. You pay for local channels but yet subscribers are at the mercy of every network mogul. This is unmitigated dictatorship.. I am sure Charlie could have provided this if he was really interested in his customers.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

What bothers me is that Dish did the very same thing during the Olympics and have made little effort to improve the situation in a year and a half. I am 1,500 miles from the nearest ABC HD affiliate, have all the distant locals and HD pack and Dish expects me to watch the SuperBowl in SD while DirectTV subscribers can easily get it in HD. I am not happy.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

transplant said:


> I think it is a crime that all Dish customers that have HD cannot receive the Super Bowl in HD. What is the use to have HD if availability to HD is controled by the networks. I thought the public controlled the airwaves, Ha Ha, that is a joke. Another case of Dish customers getting shafted. You pay for local channels but yet subscribers are at the mercy of every network mogul. This is unmitigated dictatorship.. I am sure Charlie could have provided this if he was really interested in his customers.


This really gets tiring, some people perpetually assume that its somehow Dish's fault, when its *totally *beyond their control. They try and provide something to several cities for the Superbowl in HD, and just because your not included, its Dish's fault...

Dish could broadcast the Superbowl to ever receiver in America if they felt like it, and wanted to be sued into oblivion and have the FCC yank all their licenses.. Its a legal issue, always has been, always will be... its not Dish's fault get over it..


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

normang said:


> This really gets tiring, some people perpetually assume that its somehow Dish's fault, when its *totally *beyond their control. They try and provide something to several cities for the Superbowl in HD, and just because your not included, its Dish's fault...
> 
> Dish could broadcast the Superbowl to ever receiver in America if they felt like it, and wanted to be sued into oblivion and have the FCC yank all their licenses.. Its a legal issue, always has been, always will be... its not Dish's fault get over it..


You're absolutely right. Dish is just doing the best it can. The villains in all this are the NAB and FCC. The NAB and Eddie Ditz could care less about us, as for the FCC, it's just a bloated and stupid bureaucracy.

They're stupid and short-sighted. We lose. Dish should be congratulated and appreciated for its efforts.

But blame the NAB and FCC, not Dish.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank goodness for OTA ;p


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Great news! I've been totally frustrated because they reportedly will have Chicago HD locals on Feb. 1 but no way to get new dish and MPEG4 receiver installed by Super Bowl Sunday. This will take care of a lot of their customers. Those not in O&O markets can blame their local stations, not E*. I'm sure E* would be happy to broadcast nationwide if they had waivers.

Question: Do existing HD customers in the O&O markets have to do anything to activate this broadcast or will the channel just appear on Super Bowl Sunday?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

BillJ said:


> Question: Do existing HD customers in the O&O markets have to do anything to activate this broadcast or will the channel just appear on Super Bowl Sunday?


If I were a betting man I would be looking for it on the NFLHD channel.....but that's just my guess.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

ok then give me your money because the game will be on 240 and 250


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I think dish really came through on this one. They know they will not be able to give out the 211's fast enough so they are just going to make it easy and give the game to as many as they can. I think dish really came through on this.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BillJ said:


> Question: Do existing HD customers in the O&O markets have to do anything to activate this broadcast or will the channel just appear on Super Bowl Sunday?


It likely will appear as they certainly would not have enough call center capacity to process calls about it.

I think they say it will be provided on every HD enabled receiver in those markets.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

normang said:


> This really gets tiring, some people perpetually assume that its somehow Dish's fault, when its *totally *beyond their control. They try and provide something to several cities for the Superbowl in HD, and just because your not included, its Dish's fault...
> 
> Dish could broadcast the Superbowl to ever receiver in America if they felt like it, and wanted to be sued into oblivion and have the FCC yank all their licenses.. Its a legal issue, always has been, always will be... its not Dish's fault get over it..


Then how can they broadcast the Olympics in HD this year to everyone?
What gets tiring is the fact that the customers aren't getting what they want!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Antknee said:


> Then how can they broadcast the Olympics in HD this year to everyone?
> What gets tiring is the fact that the customers aren't getting what they want!


The Olympics in HD channel has been portrayed as a "Special Channel", not a broadcast television network.

When you get down to it, the customers would not be willing to pay the cost of what they likely want.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

JohnH said:


> The Olympics in HD channel has been portrayed as a "Special Channel", not a broadcast television network.
> 
> When you get down to it, the customers would not be willing to pay the cost of what they likely want.


Yeah, but aren't the Olympics only displayed on one network, like the Superbowl is?
i thought Dish could just pick up ABC's feed of the Superbowl and display it on another channel. It would the same feed, but on somthing like the Nfl HD channel


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The Olympic Feed is a cable feed it is not the same thing that you will see broadcast by the network for over the air viewing.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Antknee said:


> i thought Dish could just pick up ABC's feed of the Superbowl and display it on another channel. It would the same feed, but on somthing like the Nfl HD channel


Theft of a signal of this magnitude could likely put them out of business.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't say anything about stealing it. They would have to strike a deal of course.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Antknee said:


> Yeah, but aren't the Olympics only displayed on one network, like the Superbowl is?
> i thought Dish could just pick up ABC's feed of the Superbowl and display it on another channel. It would the same feed, but on somthing like the Nfl HD channel


LOCAL ADVERTISERS. Again, this isn't DISH's fault, it's old, stupid and moronic rules foisted on the FCC by the NAB.

The local folks make a ton of dough with local spots, and ABC can help out it's O&O's, but other stations and their owners have to fend for themselves.

The NFL has a contractural agreement for ABC to provide a feed to their local affiliates. There are both local and national advertising spots that generate tons of revenue.

Here in Colorado the problem with HD is, a tiny group of tyrannical idiots has blocked attempts by the Denver stations to put up a new digital tower, at the same site where their existing towers are.

The only Top 20 market without a full-power HD/Digital signal.

Don't blame DISH. Blame hack lawyers, the NAB and FCC.:nono:


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Antknee said:


> Then how can they broadcast the Olympics in HD this year to everyone?
> What gets tiring is the fact that the customers aren't getting what they want!


Your elected representatives are the people preventing you from getting "what you want."

They're the ones who write and pass the laws.

DISH Network has to abide by those laws.

The "bad guys" in all this are our alleged government of the people, by the people blah blah blah.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Antknee said:


> Then how can they broadcast the Olympics in HD this year to everyone?
> What gets tiring is the fact that the customers aren't getting what they want!


I don't want to be rude, but they can do that because they have "*permission*" to do so.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The Olympics channel is day old sports, so the local affiliates aren't fighting it as hard......


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The Olympics channel is day old sports, so the local affiliates aren't fighting it as hard......

As I stated earlier this is a cable/Sat offering that Dish had to pay for. It has nothing to do with the over the air broadcast of the Olympic games on NBC


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

If you receive Distant ABC from New York, Chicago, or Los Angeles, you should be able to get the Superbowl in HD. I'm not saying you will, but with Directv if you get the Distant ABC WABC/KABC, then you get the HD feed from which ever coast you are on.

There would be nothing wrong or illegal with Dish providing the distant HD feed from New York on WABC 7 to those receiving distant ABC.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

When did the FCC say an SD waiver was good for HD or DT?


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

I dont knnow about anyone else but I'll be watching the local ota local HD feed thru mu 942, I dont underestand the big deal


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

So I live in the San Francisco area, subscribe to the HD package, and get CBS-HD. How do I watch ABC's owned-and-operated KGO on Super Bowl day?


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

JohnH said:


> When did the FCC say an SD waiver was good for HD or DT?


Here, actually...

Under *Digital Distant Signals*, we see the following line:
_Subscribers who are "unserved" with respect to analog service are eligible for distant digital signals. _

"Unserved" with respect to analog service is defined above under *Distant Signals->Unserved Households*. One of the definitions of an unserved household is:
_is subject to a waiver granted by the television network station._

Seems to me that this pretty much means that an analog waiver works for digital as well.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

To SteveninDanville: Check out channel 250 for the Superbowl. SF is O&O by abc so E* will broadcast the Superbowl to your market as well as 10 others. Distant nets do not qualify for the feed.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

"I think it is a crime that all Dish customers that have HD cannot receive the Super Bowl in HD. What is the use to have HD if availability to HD is controled by the networks. I thought the public controlled the airwaves, Ha Ha, that is a joke. Another case of Dish customers getting shafted. You pay for local channels but yet subscribers are at the mercy of every network mogul. This is unmitigated dictatorship.. I am sure Charlie could have provided this if he was really interested in his customers."

You have just as much right as any network, to buy the rights to the SuperBowl (outbidding everyone else), and give it away free (hey, commercial-free would be cool) to everyone on earth. Maybe you should try winning the lottery, though. That's gonna take a lot of money!


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

garys said:


> To SteveninDanville: Check out channel 250 for the Superbowl. SF is O&O by abc so E* will broadcast the Superbowl to your market as well as 10 others. Distant nets do not qualify for the feed.


Thanks for the info...everything was great until you said "Distant nets do not qualify for the feed". Guess who has distant nets?!?!?! That's right, me. Could there possibly be any more disclaimers or barriers?


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

dishjim said:


> I dont knnow about anyone else but I'll be watching the local ota local HD feed thru mu 942, I dont underestand the big deal


dishjim,

While I appreciate your good fortune, not all of us can get OTA signal, even though we are in an area served by one of those stations.

I am just glad that KGO is SF is an O&O. Now, I'll get to watch it in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

FarNorth said:


> What bothers me is that Dish did the very same thing during the Olympics and have made little effort to improve the situation in a year and a half. I am 1,500 miles from the nearest ABC HD affiliate, have all the distant locals and HD pack and Dish expects me to watch the SuperBowl in SD while DirectTV subscribers can easily get it in HD. I am not happy.


Then Switch!


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

SteveinDanville said:


> So I live in the San Francisco area, subscribe to the HD package, and get CBS-HD. How do I watch ABC's owned-and-operated KGO on Super Bowl day?


Each ABC owned market will get the Super Bowl in HD from the New York station WABC-DT. It won't be each market's local ABC station.

I don't see why those with distant ABC network feeds couldn't get the HD feed either. Since they are it means they qualify for it or have a waiver from their local affiliate to receive the distant feed, therefore should get the HD feed as well.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Then Switch!


DirectTV installer comes on Tuesday.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Link said:


> Each ABC owned market will get the Super Bowl in HD from the New York station WABC-DT. It won't be each market's local ABC station.
> 
> I don't see why those with distant ABC network feeds couldn't get the HD feed either. Since they are it means they qualify for it or have a waiver from their local affiliate to receive the distant feed, therefore should get the HD feed as well.


One would think.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

FarNorth said:


> DirectTV installer comes on Tuesday.


that's to bad, now I wonder if we'll hear whether the grass is really greener on the other side of the DBS fence..


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I intend to keep both for the next 3-6 months and do an apples/apples comparo. We'll see what happens after Dish rolls out all their new HD and when both go to MPEG4. My plans may have to be modified a bit, though, since it has been well below zero for weeks and I am not sure if I'll need yet another dish and, if so, how I'll get it in the ground. I have a 6-footer, a 4 and a 30" now and my yard looks like an antenna farm. Of course, if I put up another dish, I'll have more room in the house since my wife will move out......


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

dishjim said:


> I dont knnow about anyone else but I'll be watching the local ota local HD feed thru mu 942, I dont underestand the big deal


I am over 1,500 miles north and west from any ABC-HD affiliate. How big an antenna do I need to pick up the OTA transmission?

If I don't get it over DBS, I don't get it. That's why it is a big deal to me.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FarNorth said:


> I intend to keep both for the next 3-6 months and do an apples/apples comparo. We'll see what happens after Dish rolls out all their new HD and when both go to MPEG4. My plans may have to be modified a bit, though, since it has been well below zero for weeks and I am not sure if I'll need yet another dish and, if so, how I'll get it in the ground. I have a 6-footer, a 4 and a 30" now and my yard looks like an antenna farm. Of course, if I put up another dish, I'll have more room in the house since my wife will move out......


Best wishes. If you're using legacy LNBs you may be able to share the 110 dish between E* and D*. Hopefully your installer is open minded and intellegent.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

FarNorth said:


> I am over 1,500 miles north and west from any ABC-HD affiliate. If I don't get it over DBS, I don't get it. That's why it is a big deal to me.


Waiver??


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well that would o no good because E* isn't offering ABC HD as a distant service


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> Waiver??


From the way it sounds, a waiver wouldn't fix his problem either; as it appears from the above statements that distants would not qualify


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

BFG said:


> ok then give me your money because the game will be on 240 and 250


If it is on 240 and 250 they show on sat 110 in MPEG4?

WABC DT 240 Mpeg4
KABC DT 250 Mpeg4

If this is true, do not worry, few will be able to watch!


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

BFG said:


> well that would o no good because E* isn't offering ABC HD as a distant service


From a post on the Direct forum:

<< ABC HD feeds are on the 119 Sat. If you have the waivers you can get

ABC East Coast, Channel 86, Sat 119, transponder 22
ABC West Coast, Channel 87, SAT 119, transponder 24 >>

My installer says I can get HD of ABC, NBC and Fox - but not CBS........so I'll keep Dish for that for a while, at least.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The Superbowl feed will be in mpeg2. The 240 and 250 channels will only be up for the game.

Added to this post 7:43 am. ekb states channels 240 and 250 as mpeg4 now. Now I am bummed.


----------



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

kenglish said:


> "I think it is a crime that all Dish customers that have HD cannot receive the Super Bowl in HD. What is the use to have HD if availability to HD is controled by the networks. I thought the public controlled the airwaves, Ha Ha, that is a joke. Another case of Dish customers getting shafted. You pay for local channels but yet subscribers are at the mercy of every network mogul. This is unmitigated dictatorship.. I am sure Charlie could have provided this if he was really interested in his customers."
> 
> You have just as much right as any network, to buy the rights to the SuperBowl (outbidding everyone else), and give it away free (hey, commercial-free would be cool) to everyone on earth. Maybe you should try winning the lottery, though. That's gonna take a lot of money!


You must not have seen the sign at the lake. It says No Swimming, the salt will dry up your brain.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

garys said:


> Added to this post 7:43 am. ekb states channels 240 and 250 as mpeg4 now. Now I am bummed.


The EKB is wrong.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought the public controlled the airwaves, Ha Ha>>
They do and that's how I am going to get it! Now where did I put that rotor remote?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

It will be interesting to compare the OTA HD signal with the one Dish puts out on the Satellite. Nice to know I have a backup on the signal in case the OTA signal has problems. There have been some significant antenna problems over the last month with Sutro tower in San Francisco and Superbowl Sunday is not the time for those problems to be manifesting themselves. 

It is however unfortunate that they couldn't get a full exemption for all ABC stations in the US. All of the commercials are going to be network commercials anyhow and not locals. That is what the big sponsors are paying for. The Local ABC stations are not going to cut away from the network commercial broadcasts or they lose their share of the big revenue. 

..Doyle


----------



## bigrick (Oct 21, 2003)

This HD problem is caused solely by the NFL. It is one of the most powerful businesses in the entire US. For gosh sakes, they had a show shut down on the almighty ESPN. If they chose for everyone to have the game in HD(those with the proper equipment), they could have put those words in the tv contracts. They are so powerful, they could probably still get something like this done the day of the game with a few phone calls. Maybe everyone here needs to email the NFL and let them know how many are actually missing their great product in HD.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Glad T have a backup to OTA. The one time in the last 2 years that I could not get KABC OTA was the 4th quarter of the Rose Bowl (Severe Santa Anna winds.) Like I said, glad to have a backup. Thanks Dish.

Rick R


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The NFL can't doit without biting the hand that feeds it. "After this message and a word from our local ABC stations."
The local car dealer or some such entity may be paying $100k or some such big deal for their spot to air and the local station in most cases will not give that possibility away.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

kenglish said:


> "I think it is a crime that all Dish customers that have HD cannot receive the Super Bowl in HD. What is the use to have HD if availability to HD is controled by the networks. I thought the public controlled the airwaves, Ha Ha, that is a joke. Another case of Dish customers getting shafted. You pay for local channels but yet subscribers are at the mercy of every network mogul. This is unmitigated dictatorship.. I am sure Charlie could have provided this if he was really interested in his customers."
> 
> You have just as much right as any network, to buy the rights to the SuperBowl (outbidding everyone else), and give it away free (hey, commercial-free would be cool) to everyone on earth. Maybe you should try winning the lottery, though. That's gonna take a lot of money!


The folks in Congress (the ones that gave us the tax code) make the rules. Charlie is doing the best he can, for the the most amount of people, under EXISTING LAWS.

Let's argue, let's discuss, but let's also use the facts.


----------

